# Wtt-2 brand new daiwa tournament ballistic rods for the same in "green"



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

I have 2-BRAND NEW, DAIWA TOURNAMENT BALLISTIC RODS that i'd like to trade for the GREEN version. Brand new means, bought from the store and sat in the closet, one still has the hang tags. Both have the ballistic nylon type, 3 compartment zippered bags. Theses are NEW FACTORY rods with the weighted butt cap. I am looking to trade for the same RODS but the "GREEN" colored version. NOT looking to sell these outright.
I am located in Hawaii, I plan on shipping them USPS 3 day Priority. If the USPS online calculator is correct, shipping both in a PVC tube should run $40 maybe $50 bucks, NOT including insurance. INSURANCE is a "MUST" for me on anything over $100, so these will be shipped with $900 worth of insurance. If you are interested reply to the thread and send me a PM. I can text you pics. I have positive feedback on different websites so feel free to ask.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Only place to get the Green rods is Red Drum Tackle in Buxton, NC. They are made by Daiwa specifically for that tackle shop.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

He knows where the green rods come from. ....I told him a few months back

PHUI.. I doubt you're going to sell both rods even steven plus shipping back to the mainland from HI. Then buy the green ones from RDT. .. ..imo

UNLESS your are willing to take a significant loss; Probably better you sell them there in HI. Keep the green ones a secret from those guys over there until you get the green ones in your hand. It's going to be a Hard Sell here.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

lurebuilder said:


> Only place to get the Green rods is Red Drum Tackle in Buxton, NC. They are made by Daiwa specifically for that tackle shop.


Thanks, knew that already. Seen one go through here not so long ago, i'd figure it's worth a shot if it doesn't sell locally.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

green rod is a keeper...get yourself a green blank ( a little less$) from rdt and have it made to your measurements, the factory ones must have been made for a very short lady as its like 27 from the butt to the reel seat


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

I'd try what Sanjuanworm suggested


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> He knows where the green rods come from. ....I told him a few months back
> 
> PHUI.. I doubt you're going to sell both rods even steven plus shipping back to the mainland from HI. Then buy the green ones from RDT. .. ..imo
> 
> UNLESS your are willing to take a significant loss; Probably better you sell them there in HI. Keep the green ones a secret from those guys over there until you get the green ones in your hand. It's going to be a Hard Sell here.


Not looking to sell, only locally, trade if someone is not too fond of the "green". Long story short, my cousin was hard up for a boat, ended selling me 2 of his for a song and a dance, I got two Ballistics, he got a boat and an unhappy other half.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

sanjuanworm said:


> green rod is a keeper...get yourself a green blank ( a little less$) from rdt and have it made to your measurements, the factory ones must have been made for a very short lady as its like 27 from the butt to the reel seat


I may go this route, should mine sell locally. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

PUHI said:


> I may go this route, should mine sell locally. Thanks for the suggestion!


Sanjuanworm picked up the one you initially asked about a couple of months ago.. he was in the right place at the right time. It's the only one I've seen for sale.

The rods came out Late last summer/early Fall ... folks just aren't parting with them. I'm already seeing several Red Ballistic 35s and 40s up for sale on FB groups I'm on. ... folks are diggin the new Green... probably dumping thier Red ones...The Green 40 blank is 259 plus whatever shipping you will incur it won't be much I don't think .. build the rod yourself or have someone build it if you can't .

.If your cool with a 27 inch butt to reel seat then buy a factory built one.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

so, 2 red for 1 green OR 2 red for 2 green. also what ratings are your rods.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

2 red for 2 green, these are 40's.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Pics.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

those arent old ballistic red 40's.....those are the new tournament red rods ....if i am correct i do believe that those are the same as the green rod.....so unless you just need the neon green you have a hell of a setup in those 40's, just need to move the reel seat to your specs...but those are a worthy trade for the green 40's if somebody wanted to just switch colors.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

sanjuanworm said:


> those arent old ballistic red 40's.....those are the new tournament red rods ....if i am correct i do believe that those are the same as the green rod.....so unless you just need the neon green you have a hell of a setup in those 40's, just need to move the reel seat to your specs...but those are a worthy trade for the green 40's if somebody wanted to just switch colors.


Things are a little different here, almost everyone has a preference for the older saltiga ballistics. I bought mine, then snagged the pair my cousin got, so I wouldn't mind have a pair of red and a pair of green.


----------

